# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Balayam is a better solution according to Ayurveda

## amitkumar001

I lost 40% of hair is the last few years. A friend of mine suggests to me http://excellencemedicalandskincareclinic.com which is situated in Edmonton Alberta. I met Dr. Shaikh and told him about my hair loss and at the same time I was afraid of surgery than he suggest me Balayam and Durma roller, and literally believe me or not 20% of my hair was recovered within 5 months. Yes, it will take some time but it's worth it.

----------

